# Mas Mobile



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Has anybody applied for a Mas Mobile sim for internet while in Spain using an English bank account.

Need some help. 

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, I used Mas Mobil before I had broadband installed in my house and it was topped up from my UK credit card.

Mike


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

Hi,
We use Mas Movil when we are in Spain.
We were told when we took out the pay as you go contract that any visa debit card would be OK. Ours was linked to a Spanish bank account. 
If you need any help, their website is atrocious but somewhere in there at the bottom of a page is a phone number where they will speak to you in English.
I think it is the best internet deal in Spain.
Good luck.
Sue


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

What is the deal please? I`ve got digimobil €5 for 500meg per month extendable in 200meg lots. Is it cheaper?

Dick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have a look at http://www.cooldeals.es/Default.aspx?id=2370.

If you ring them ask for Albert, he speaks excellent English and will sort it out for you.

Mike


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Link not much good. How much do you pay?

Dick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Link not much good. How much do you pay?
> 
> Dick


Sorry about that, try this one: http://www.memobilerental.com/index.php?cPath=5

Bought mine a few years ago, from memory I think the dongle and sim card cost about 70€ but you would need to check current price. Cost of use was good, apparently the lowest rate in Spain. They will give you full details of current costs if you contact them.

Mike


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

We bought a dongle for about 70 euros, and after using x amount of megabits it tops up automatically. all the paperwork is in Spain unfortunately so we can't give you the exact details. Sorry.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> What is the deal please? I`ve got digimobil €5 for 500meg per month extendable in 200meg lots. Is it cheaper?
> 
> Dick


The are offering 5 gig for 29 euro + iva which works out at around 36 euro.

The problem with the site it does not support you entering an address in UK for bill paying and a delivery address in Spain.

I have spoken to them on the phone (but not Albert) and the girl did not understand what I was trying to tell her.

I have an unlocked dongle on it's way from the UK but they sell them for 29 euro.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My MasMovil sim was registered online Andy and my credit card is the default payment method. It recharges automatically but I can't remember if that's only for prepaygo.

I have an old deal at 3 cents a Mb, don't see it on their site now, Alan.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

I am selling my O2 dongle which comes with a masmovil data sim. I'm waiting for the ad to appear here on MHF


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

brimo said:


> I am selling my O2 dongle which comes with a masmovil data sim. I'm waiting for the ad to appear here on MHF


To late for me, But I don't think you can use somebody else's sim as it has to be registered with the user that bought it.

Andy


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Agreed, what I would do is ring them and change the user !!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Well you can buy it but it is pre-payed on a credit card. they will need your passport number and credit card number and an address to post it to.

Cost 

for the first month only
35 euro for 5 gig sim
10 euro registration 
7 euro postage and packing

the following months are
35 euro including IVA

It runs for 1 month from the 1st of the month. 
If you activate it before that it will expire at the end of the month even if you have only used it 1 day.

On your return to the UK you call them before the end of the month and you can take a 6 month holiday and then start again on your return to Spain. 

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

That's not cheap. I make that approx 1euro for 85meg IF you manage to use all 3 gig in the month. Only use half of it (which is what I would do signing on every night) and you are talking only 40-50 meg for a euro. This deal that I use is a straight 1euro for a 100meg and by topping up 2 euro per 200meg you only actually pay for what you use. Credit bought on line via visa.

Dick


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> That's not cheap. I make that approx 1euro for 85meg IF you manage to use all 3 gig in the month. Only use half of it (which is what I would do signing on every night) and you are talking only 40-50 meg for a euro. This deal that I use is a straight 1euro for a 100meg and by topping up 2 euro per 200meg you only actually pay for what you use. Credit bought on line via visa.
> 
> Dick


It is for 5 gig not 3

I do use it, I have to limit my self as I run out on 3 gig at home.

At around 1 euro a day that is less than a cheap cup of coffee.

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry about that Andy. I'll still stick with mine though it costs me around 10-15 euros a month for all I want to do.

Dick


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

My advert has just been approved, see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/showcat.php?ppuser=230


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

On this page: http://www.internetmovilprepago.es/

I found this which seems a fair deal assuming that when the speed is reduced it isn't stupidly slow. Just be careful it may be only for Blackberry, not a dongle. I don't know why the blackberry APN wouldn't also work in a dongle though.

Below is a rather a poor google translation but the deal seems OK. Essentialy it's €14.20 a month for unlimited connection but the speed reduces after 300Mb, so it may be a slow connection.

Flat Rate Internet 12 Movistar
Published June 4, 2012
1
Flat Rate Internet 12 is the new internet rate Movistar prepaid to navigate up to 300 megawatts at full speed for a price that is VAT at 14.2 euros, without VAT is 12 euros at the rate indicated. It boasts a top speed up to 300 megabytes of consumption indicated.

Surpassed the 300 megs is not paid at higher, but the speed is reduced.

The rate lasts for 30 days, after which it is renewed in case you have balance. It supports Blackberry and has unlimited access and that.

Here is more on it: http://comunidad.movistar.es/t5/Con...-tarifa-plana-internet-12-prepago/td-p/585559

This is another poor translation of a post made by a Movistar representitive. It's half way down the page. Again the translation is from Google but I think the essentials are understandable:

Re: New flat rate prepaid internet 12 [Edited]
Options
07/05/2012 19:30 - edited 07/05/2012 19:31

Hello @ magavall rate I inform you described is not currently in effect, is due to recruitment from June 3. The flat rate Internet 12, includes the following;

Traffic included in the franchise WAP / WEB (300 megawatts at full speed, but the rate is unlimited ie entails no additional cost, as of this moment is slowed) and movistar network via BlackBerry APN completely unlimited.
Valid for 30 days, revolving
Excess traffic per period (Megabytes) via unlimited BlackBerry APN. With Blackberry terminal speed: 7.2 Mbps downlink and 1.4Mbps upload
Excess traffic per period (Megabytes) Web (Internet-Intranet) / Wap 300MB at top speed and Service
Price rate Monthly Fee € 12.00 (14.16 incl.), Revolving every 30 days automatically.
The price is nationwide, roaming, Zones 1, 2 and 3 to 10 € / MB (with a minimum of 100 KB per session and pricing blocks of 10 KB).
Text messages and multimedia messages are charged regardless of the Flat Rate Internet 12.

salu2

Hope that helps. It looks as though it's worth a go. If I wanted one I would mail order the sim to a campsite address or a friendly bar, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The deal I've got through digimobil uses the movistar network (found it widespread and very fast) also has the throterling rather than extra cost. The speed is too slow for anything practical. It does however allow you to logon and either add credit or buy another 500meg or 200meg package. Better in my opinion than incurring expensive surcharges

Also works in Romania apparently with a dedicated Romanian number? ???

DICK


----------

